# How I think the Bobcats should break down their roster...



## HKF

... after the draft and the Expansion draft.

Expansion draft first: 

C - DeSagana Diop (Cleveland 7'1)
PF - Marcus Fizer (Chicago 6'7)
SF - Jumaine Jones (Boston 6'8)
SG - Tony Delk (Dallas 6'2)
PG - Troy Bell (Memphis 6'1)
PG - Anthony Johnson (Indiana 6'3)
PF/C - Zaza Pachulia (Orlando 6'11)
SF - Bostjan Nachbar (Houston 6'9)
SG/SF - Qyntel Woods (Portland 6'8)
SG/SF - Gerald Wallace (Sacramento 6'7)
PF/C - Jarron Collins (Utah 6'11)
PF - Robert Horry (San Antonio 6'10)

NBA draft: Ben Gordon (PG 6'3) as the No.4 pick. Dorrell Wright (SG 6'6 out of HS) as the No. 34 pick. 

Starting Lineup:
C - DeSagana Diop
PF - Marcus Fizer 
SF - Jumaine Jones
SG - Gerald Wallace
PG - Ben Gordon
Bench
C - Zaza Pachulia/Jarron Collins
PF - Malik Rose
SF - Bostjan Nachbar
SG - Tony Delk
PG - Troy Bell/ Anthony Johnson

IR: Woods and Wright

Now my reasons for this: 

This team is not going to win. However, there is no reason why this team can't grab a whole bunch of youth and a mix of some well-respected veterans and blend a team together. The Gordon-Wright draft will end up being the backcourt of the future in the Eastern Conference, as I am very high on both players, although I feel the Bobcats are going to have to be lucky to get Wright. If they do and let him develop behind Jones and Wallace for a year or two, he could end up being a very very good player. He has the tools to be special. Gordon is a phenomenal guard and in 3 years you could be looking at arguably the best backcourt in the East.

Now on the Expansion draft more closely, let's examine what I did. 

a) Youth: Gerald Wallace, DeSagana Diop, Troy Bell, Marcus Fizer, Bostjan Nachbar and Qntyel Woods 

If the Bobcats are going to lose, they might as well lose with athletic guys getting up and down the court playing a fast in your face style of defense. Diop, Nachbar, Wallace and Fizer all need minutes to keep developing and they haven't been getting them because each is behind guys who are either a) better than them (Wallace, Bell & Diop) or b) the coach doesn't have much faith in them (Nachbar, Woods & Fizer). 

This is a chance for these guys to right the ship of their careers and gain more confidence by actually getting a lot of burn, where the only thing that matters is improvement, not such more winning and losing in year one. 

b) Veteran Leadership: Jumaine Jones, Robert Horry, Anthony Johnson, Tony Delk and Jaron Collins

Now these guys are all solid citizens who will help the young guys out and they are all reasonably priced. Once the pups have grown up you can send these guys on their way. They will all be good in the community and will help keep the core fans around because they will hustle and give all out effort on the floor no matter where they are. Good lockerroom guys to have also. 

c) Development

If Diop and Wallace, can start to have breakout seasons (which they are totally capable of) then the Bobcats could have their first winning season in year 3. They will have the minutes and the opportunity to flourish, it will be up to them to see if they can do it. Nachbar can find a role as a specialist off the bench, should be able to find his minutes are at least consistent. 

If anything the Bobcats should emulate the Bucks, the Nets or the Heat in terms of getting after it on the defensive end, but pushing the ball at every opportunity to get easy buckets. With the kind of athletes they would have on this team, they may not win a whole bunch at the start, but they might be damn good near the end. 

What do you think?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> What do you think?


I agree with everything you said and with all they players you picked. :greatjob:


----------



## agoo

That's not a bad start at all. They might not win so many games, but they'll be fun to watch and get fans out to see them.

Also, Jumaine Jones is 25 and is six months younger than Marcus Fizer.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Marcus Fizer is a free agent and cant be selected in the expansion draft. He can be signed as a free agent.


----------



## RP McMurphy

I agree with all your picks except Scot Pollard and Malik Rose. Charlotte has no use for such terrible contracts as theirs.

It's not legal to draft two players from the same team anyway.


----------



## Johnny Mac

I just looked over the Spurs contract situation, and they will be protecting Rose. They only have 8 under contract going into next season, and one of them is devin brown. If anyone is left unprotected, its him.


----------



## MagnusPinus

It would be too good...I hope it will happen for the Bobcats.:Anyway great thread


----------



## HKF

I changed Malik Rose to Robert Horry since he has 1 year left on his deal worth 5 mil. He would be easy for the Bobcats to release if he didn't want to be there either.

I replaced Pollard with Pachulia and Jones with Woods because you can only take one player from each team.


----------



## agoo

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I changed Malik Rose to Robert Horry since he has 1 year left on his deal worth 5 mil. He would be easy for the Bobcats to release if he didn't want to be there either.
> 
> I replaced Pollard with Pachulia and Jones with Woods because you can only take one player from each team.


Both of those guys will probably be protected. I haven't looked at the rosters, but I'm willing to bet that they will be.


----------



## hobojoe

Like someone mentioned before, you have Charlotte selecting two players from Memphis and Indiana, which they aren't allowed to do. Also, Fizer is an unrestricted FA, he can't be taken. Zaza Pachulia will be protected also, and so will Diop most likely.


----------



## HKF

I changed it and Fizer is a restricted FA, not a regular FA. He can be picked.


----------



## RyGuY43084

*huh?*

I would be willing to bet my Life that the Bobcats take someone from the Phoenix Suns...

out of all the teams that need help form the Bobcats, the Suns, and Pistons are tops... and they will provide compensation for it...

That said.... Its a good prediction, other than those minor facts.....


----------



## HKF

*Re: huh?*



> Originally posted by <b>RyGuY43084</b>!
> I would be willing to bet my Life that the Bobcats take someone from the Phoenix Suns...
> 
> out of all the teams that need help form the Bobcats, the Suns, and Pistons are tops... and they will provide compensation for it...
> 
> That said.... Its a good prediction, other than those minor facts.....


I am not so sure that the Bobcats will automatically help out the Suns or Pistons with a Jahidi White and Elden Campbell. 

First and foremost the Bobcats have to make sure they are not selling out the fans in Charlotte because we know they will not show up, if they feel the team is not getting better. Getting as many young players as they can is more likely to happen because they can at least sell that. 

If someone else wants to include those guys, be my guess. I think that is stupid to do that though from the Bobcats perspective unless they are getting first round draft picks this year.


----------



## froggyvk

I'm willing to bet to Pistons offer a first round pick and/or cash to the Bobcats to take Campbell.


----------



## The OUTLAW

I just don't see the Cavaliers leaving Diop unprotected. They are painfully thin at the 4/5 positions with only Z, Battie, Boozer and Diop as it is. 

I think that the guys to choose from will be

Ruben Boumtje Boumtje 
Jason Kapono 
Lee Nailon 
Ira Newble 
Kevin Ollie 

And Eric Williams is an unrestricted free agent.

The Cavs will protect 

Tony Battie 
Carlos Boozer 
Kedrick Brown 
DeSagana Diop 
Zydrunas Ilgauskas 
LeBron James 
Jeff McInnis 
Dajuan Wagner 

In my opinion.


----------



## Yao Mania

Pretty good list, but I'm pretty sure Houston will keep Boki

Protected list:
Francis
Yao
Mobley
Mo Taylor
Weatherspoon
Cato
JJ
<b>Boki</b>

Unprotected:
Pike
A Griffin

The rest of the team are FAs


----------



## The_Franchise

1. Would the Bobcats risk passing up Josh Smith? Like I've said before, no one in the draft has more potential than Smith (and Livingston), I am pretty sure they will go with a high schooler. That being said, if they were going to take a college player, then Gordon will definitely be at the top of their list.

2. Rockets will protect Nachbar. I think they will dangle Weatherspoon, they know the Bobcats won't take him. They could go with John Salmons (Philadelphia) instead.

3. Good thing you changed Rose to Horry, becasue I don't expect the Bobcats to take anyone with a contract longer than 3 years. 

4. I think the Kings will protect Gerald Wallace. The guy is great coming off the bench and seems to perform whenever Adelman gives him minutes. The Kings won't protect Chris Webber, they know Charlotte won't take on his contract. 

Great selections though. I really liked your selections of Diop and Jumaine Jones. Jones looked pretty hot when he left Cleveland, he hasn't gotten much playing time in Boston but should put up strong numbers as a starter for Charlotte. And once Diop develops some low post moves, he will be a very useful player.


----------



## rebelsun

I like it Kong, except for a couple things.

I really doubt Cleveland is going to leave Diop unprotected. I'll have to see their roster and contract situations, but I think that would be a surprise. 

Also, I know you're a big Gordon fan, but I they'll take a little risk w/ this pick. They have room to gamble, and there are lots of big guys in this draft. If Biedrins is available, I can't imagine them passing on him. I would imagine they would have Pavel and maybe Josh Smith higher on their board also. 

Bottom line. They have all the room in the world to gamble, and I think they do take some chance. Gordon could instantly step in from day one and be their starting point, but they have the chance to grab some young, big, talent.

If I were them, I would role the dice.


----------



## Dark Praetor

I don't see Pachulia being left unprotected.

I mean, there's little talent on the Magic roster anyway...


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

All I know is that these are the players the Bobcats really need to consider looking into:
DeSagana Diop 7'0" 300 lbs. C- 
He can really flourish and become a legitimate post presence if given the opportunity.
Jonathan Bender 7'0" 225 lbs. SF/PF- 
I still believe in JB and I think, if given the opportunity, can really show why he could make the jump from HS to the pros.
Gerald Wallace 6'7" 215 lbs. SG/SF-
He really seems to make the most of his minutes with the Kings and will surely be a fan favorite with his electrifying dunks.
Rodney White 6'9" 230 lbs. SF/SG-
Like Gerald Wallac, he seems to make the most of his minutes and has a big durable body. He is also from the Charlotte area which will be sure to sell some tickets.
Earl Watson 6'1" 195 lbs. PG-
Earl Watson does the "minor" teams to help teams win. He is a strong PG with great hands to jump into the passing lanes and great awareness to find the open man as he has shown this season.
:grinning:


----------



## JazzMan

Jarron COllins is an unrestricted FA. You can't select him.

You could do better than him anyway.

Gerald Wallace will DEFINITELY be available, and could be really good given the minutes.


----------



## AdamIllman

Qyntel Woods would not be on the IR he'd be coming off the bench if not starting


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway

Point Guards : * Steve Blake , ($800K) Anthony Johnson , ($800K) Jay Williams ($1M - 1 year deal with team option for 2 year ) * - Total Point Guard cost = $2.6M

Shooting Guards : * Dahntay Jones , ($1.3M ) Wesley Person ($2M free agency ) #34 pick Dorrell Wright ( $800K ) * - Total Point Guard Cost $4.1M

Small Forwards : * #4 pick -Josh Smith ($3.3M ) Jumaine Jones , ($1.2M ) Bobby Simmons($800K - free agency ) *- Total Small Forward Cost $4.8M 

Power Forwards :* Lorenzen Wright ($6M ) Marcus Fizer ($3M) Lonny Baxter ($800K ) * - Total Power Forward Cost - $9.8M 

Centers :* Michael Doleac ($3.7M free agency ) , Chris Andersen ($3M free agency )* Total Center Cost -$7M 

That's 14 players for $28M - which is somewhere where the cap will be

Youth /Projects - Smith ,D.Wright, D Jones, Blake
Vets : Person, Doleac , L.Wright . A. Johnson
Legit Post scorer : Fizer
Energy guys / hustlers - Andersen Baxter Simmons J.Jones
The wild card : Jay Williams

Josh Smith is the probably the best player on the board at #4 after Okafor, Deng and Howard are gone 1, 2 , 3


----------



## HKF

Nice FJ, although I expect Dorrell Wright to be gone before the 2nd round. They are going to need to find someone else at that spot. A guy like Tony Allen might be good. He could come and be ready to play immediately.


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>Dark Praetor</b>!
> I don't see Pachulia being left unprotected.
> 
> I mean, there's little talent on the Magic roster anyway...


http://www.rotoworld.com/content/playerpages/player_main.asp?sport=NBA&id=2626



> The Magic are expected to leave Grant Hill and center Zaza Pachulia unprotected for the expansion draft.
> 
> Protected will be Tracy McGrady, Keith Bogans, Juwan Howard, Andrew DeClercq, Drew Gooden, Pat Garrity, Tyronn Lue and Reece Gaines. There's no real chance that Charlotte will pick Hill, and there should be better backup centers available than Pachulia.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.rotoworld.com/content/playerpages/player_main.asp?sport=NBA&id=2626


"Now who's stupid" :bsmile:

- Homer Simpson


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Nice FJ, although I expect Dorrell Wright to be gone before the 2nd round. They are going to need to find someone else at that spot. A guy like Tony Allen might be good. He could come and be ready to play immediately.


Fooey 

I hear ya re Dorrell

In which case I absolutely agree that a mature role playing college guard like Tony Allen would be a solid pick 

Whilst Dorrell would be a nice luxury to develop... you have all the athleticism under the sun in Dahntay Jones.. who himself is still somewhat or a project at this level - a vet like Person and a solid guard like Allen to support .. would balance it up nicely


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Fooey
> 
> I hear ya re Dorrell
> 
> In which case I absolutely agree that a mature role playing college guard like Tony Allen would be a solid pick
> 
> Whilst Dorrell would be a nice luxury to develop... you have all the athleticism under the sun in Dahntay Jones.. who himself is still somewhat or a project at this level - a vet like Person and a solid guard like Allen to support .. would balance it up nicely


If the Bobcats were to take Josh Smith first, I would like to see them take a big man (Varejao, Ramos, Sloker) and grab another 2nd round pick from someone. They might actually find some guys they can develop and/or some pro quality role players in the early 2nd round.


----------



## Charlotte_______

Would Chris Andersen be available from the Nuggets?


----------



## Kmurph

> Qyntel Woods would not be on the IR he'd be coming off the bench if not starting


Qyntel Woods will be on the POR team next year, unless he is part of a trade. I don't see POR exposing him in the expansion draft though....


You can have DA or Ruben though... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Would Chris Andersen be available from the Nuggets?


He's a FA.


----------

